# Best PCT for Test E



## bibin (Feb 21, 2018)

I just got my hands on a first injectable cycle. I was stuck only being able to get orals but now i got some test e. I want to make sure this cycle runs smoothly too. Can someone give me advice on Pct please? and if theirs anything else i should know please feel free to roast me. Thank you guys so much


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2018)

All the basic info is on this site. Read the stickies then ask questions.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2018)

x2 - Jin's advice. THIS sticky has all you need to know (I personally dont use orals so I'd skip the dbol).


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 21, 2018)

what they said.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2018)

Please please please read the stickes and dont start the cycle until you truly understand what you are doing, understand proper pct, and what an AI is and dont start anything until you have everything you need in your posession... if you decide not to do everything I just said, you are an idiot and you have no business using AAS...

Why have you not posted an intro thread??? Why have you decided to disregard that and just post threads about how to do basic cycling stuff? What is your training history? How old are you? What is your height and weight? What are your goals? I doubt anyone else is going to offer you anymore help until you tell us a little about yourself.


----------

